# barrel shop addition



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

wow nice like the floor drain


----------



## Faith Jaudon (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice. Pole building construction? Do it yourself?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

That ought to hold a few barrels of honey. I hope you fill it to the top.


----------

